# G6 Lite To Retail Next Week!



## T-hug (Jun 19, 2006)

*G6 LITE RELEASE DATE*






This is the latest direct from the M3 team:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi,
> We will release the G6 Lite next week .
> It will fit into the GBA cartridge slot of the DS Lite without any sticking out.
> It is good fit & compatible with all GBA , NDS & NDSL console .(not only for NDSL)
> ...


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks very nice that G6 But still 4Gbit isnt as good as M3 with sd 2Gbyte .....still more interesting then this one.


----------



## inter4ever (Jun 19, 2006)

on another thread they said they are considering releasing an 8Gbit one in the future,which equals 1GByte.
i am going to wait for this one with a black casing


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 19, 2006)

very nice...now that I know this fits into every GBA cartridge slot, I'll surely get this one...I hope it'll be $62


----------



## time-warp (Jun 19, 2006)

FABUTRASH! This will be my next purchase from Winsunx! OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## matt1freek (Jun 19, 2006)

this is great news! i can only hope that kicktrading recovers from their paypal fallout before this comes out..


----------



## alvinblank (Jun 19, 2006)

Where is the review of it? I need to get confirmation that it works perfectly fine. I can't wait any longer.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jun 19, 2006)

It works great i guess.....one of the cheapest option for your ds i guess.
For more compatability still go for the M3  But this one is awesome as well.
Hopefully they bring the 8gbit version then.

Greetz


----------



## MajinGohan (Jun 19, 2006)

How well does a G6 play homebrews? I heard it isn´t as good as a cart using SDCards rather than prebuilt memory.


----------



## alvinblank (Jun 19, 2006)

Could anyone tell me the surface of the G6 Lite. The bottom part, is it the same glassy surface as the DS Lite?


----------



## Lily (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(XeNoGeaR @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> It works great i guess.....one of the cheapest option for your ds i guess.
> For more compatability still go for the M3Â But this one is awesome as well.
> Hopefully they bring the 8gbit version then.
> 
> Greetz



The G6 is the most compatible cart on the market, hands down. Logically, the G6 Lite would retain the same compatibility.


----------



## notchristopher (Jun 19, 2006)

Any sites taking preorders?


----------



## Opium (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(alvinblank @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> Where is the review of it? I need to get confirmation that it works perfectly fine. I can't wait any longer.



It hasn't even been released outside of China yet. Don't worry GBAtemp will get a review of it one way or another.


----------



## bryehn (Jun 19, 2006)

so is there an adapter to use it with NDS/GBA?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought they were supposed to give an estimated price with this news too. :'(

Also, doesn't seem to be any news on the DS Only (no GBA support) version here with seems a tad odd to me.


----------



## kalibar (Jun 19, 2006)

There's absolutely no way we'll see this flashcart for under $120 (a price that it's still a steal at!). Either way, I want one -- I've been using a standard G6, and it's my effing baby.


----------



## Opium (Jun 19, 2006)

I just installed the new v4.0 software for the G6 and G6 Lite. The software is the same for both. And damn, it has a much better menu system now with long filename support. Plus entering into GBA mode works correctly, the backlight on the bottom screen turns off.

A VERY nice update. Can't wait for the G6 Lite to reach us over here.


----------



## wohoo (Jun 19, 2006)

every day since the launch of the M3 SD slim i just regret my buy of an M3 CF more and more... 

When i saw EZ IV for  USD$ 36 at winsunx i almost started to scream!
AND NOW THIS COMES OUT! i think i want to sell my M3 CF if this new G6 get's cheap ;P


----------



## apelete (Jun 19, 2006)

*Opium* please, can you tell me if you can use the M3 skins on the G6 to change the look of the menu ? If not is there any way to skin the G6 menu ?
I also heard the G6 has some compatibility problems with GBA, is it true (some sort of buggy behaviour when you choose not to use Real Time patch in the G6 manager).

To end all my questions, can you make screenshots of each different part of the menu ? I would like to compare it with the M3's........the G6 Lite is very appealing......I'm hesitating..........


----------



## exile (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> I just installed the new v4.0 software for the G6 and G6 Lite. The software is the same for both. And damn, it has a much better menu system now with long filename support. Plus entering into GBA mode works correctly, the backlight on the bottom screen turns off.
> 
> A VERY nice update. Can't wait for the G6 Lite to reach us over here.




How is the compatibility in your opinion Opium?


----------



## Dead Ghost (Jun 19, 2006)

GBA compatibility also interests me...


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jun 19, 2006)

Besides more and removable storage space, what other advantages does the EZ4 lite have over G6?


----------



## Madrigal (Jun 19, 2006)

Why don't you guys just wait for the M3 Lite? It should be out soon and have removable memory. I'm sure it will look just like the G6 too, only with a slot in the front for MicroSD.


----------



## htoxad (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> I just installed the new v4.0 software for the G6 and G6 Lite. The software is the same for both. And damn, it has a much better menu system now with long filename support. Plus entering into GBA mode works correctly, the backlight on the bottom screen turns off.
> 
> A VERY nice update. Can't wait for the G6 Lite to reach us over here.


Should I be concerned about using 4.0 since it's a beta?


----------



## RyuKakashi (Jun 19, 2006)

Since they're in a different time zone, did they mean next week as in.....this week? Or the week after?


----------



## TheSpade (Jun 19, 2006)

Still awaiting the price, so I can order it.


----------



## amrum (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sold if it's available at a price under 70$


----------



## Jackbauerx (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Madrigal @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> Why don't you guys just wait for the M3 Lite? It should be out soon and have removable memory. I'm sure it will look just like the G6 too, only with a slot in the front for MicroSD.


Why do you think they will manage to fit a MicroSD cart in there? Did you see the photos of the EZ4 Lite? I don't see how they would make it smaller then the EZ4 Lite.
Also, there is no information about when the M3 Lite will be released, it could take weeks, months...


----------



## rkenshin (Jun 19, 2006)

So.. Is the $62 version the one with or without GBA support?


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 19, 2006)

i have a g6, and the homebrew, commercial, and gba compatibility is like 99%, if not 100.


----------



## Jackbauerx (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(rkenshin @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> So.. Is the $62 version the one with or without GBA support?


to my knowledge they are only selling the version WITH GBA support right now, which costs 62$.


----------



## inter4ever (Jun 19, 2006)

well the m3 lite might fit in the NDSL since i think it wont support gba,by dropping gba,they are getting rid of a 256mbit memory and a RTC chip.the ez4 lite comes with gba support and 128 psram and 256nor,imagine it without those cheap and you will se what i mean.
for me if m3 wont support gba then i will either get an ez4 if enamel blue cover is going to look good in a black ds lite.otherwise i will either wait for a black ez4 or a black 8Gbit G6


----------



## time-warp (Jun 19, 2006)

I use a Mac as my main computer. G6 having drag and drop USB support, this means I can use it on my Mac and just drop in the NDS files right?


----------



## Jackbauerx (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(inter4ever @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> well the m3 lite might fit in the NDSL since i think it wont support gba,by dropping gba,they are getting rid of a 256mbit memory and a RTC chip.the ez4 lite comes with gba support and 128 psram and 256nor,imagine it without those cheap and you will se what i mean.
> for me if m3 wont support gba then i will either get an ez4 if enamel blue cover is going to look good in a black ds lite.otherwise i will either wait for a black ez4 or a black 8Gbit G6


actually, the reason why the EZ4Lite (and probably the M3Lite as well) sticks out a little is because of the MicroSD slot, which is too big. the rest of the card is not the point, actually there is still space left on the EZ4Lite...
I really hope the M3 team will somehow manage to completly fit their card into the DS Lite, but considering the EZ4Lite I'm pretty sceptical...


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(TheShaolinMonk @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(inter4ever @ Jun 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > well the m3 lite might fit in the NDSL since i think it wont support gba,by dropping gba,they are getting rid of a 256mbit memory and a RTC chip.the ez4 lite comes with gba support and 128 psram and 256nor,imagine it without those cheap and you will se what i mean.
> ...




yeah, as we saw with the M3miniSD, theyre not exactly the masters of shrinkery. But they did a great job with the G6L (assuming good function and reliability), so who knows?


----------



## bryehn (Jun 19, 2006)

the v4.0 U-DISK Manager doesn't trim NDS ROMs, even when you ask it to.


----------



## yuwing (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(RyuKakashi @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> Since they're in a different time zone, did they mean next week as in.....this week? Or the week after?



is this a joke


----------



## yuwing (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(time-warp @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> I use a Mac as my main computer. G6 having drag and drop USB support, this means I can use it on my Mac and just drop in the NDS files right?



I don't know if u can just drag and drop. Some games might require a patch from the G6 game manager program. U might miss out on "Trim rom" function or save function.



edit: 


I have the M3 mini sd right now and i'm kinda of excited about the PDA functions that they're going to put into the current M3 products. I'm also kind of concerned tho becuase I'm going to sell it to get the G6 lite. So I'm wondering if they are going to have PDA functions as well. 

I want something like notepad and paint for drawing quick little notes or edit some txt's for assignments or read some on the way to school. if there's good homebrew for that, then i won't need it but I heard saving txts or paint files aren't implemented yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bolton2 (Jun 19, 2006)

SOLD!! and SOLD!! i have a pocket pc for homebrew and media so this rocks indeed. ds lite ultimate gaming


----------



## Cyan (Jun 19, 2006)

the G6 U-disk manager V4.0b is not working on my coputer (W2k pro sp4) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already flashed my G6. I hope there will be a new release to correct that.


----------



## Kartel (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(TheShaolinMonk @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> Also, there is no information about when the M3 Lite will be released, it could take weeks, months...



Well that's not true, according to Danny from M3, the M3-Lite will be released within one months time.

From what i've heard the adapter (M3 Lite) is already done, they're working on fitting it into the NDS Lite without sticking out anything at all.


----------



## zragnarok (Jun 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Kartel @ Jun 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheShaolinMonk @ Jun 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, there is no information about when the M3 Lite will be released, it could take weeks, months...
> ...




this "danny from m3" is also the same guy who spread false rumors about the ez4 being incompatible with the superkey... im starting to think of m3 as a real shady company


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Jun 20, 2006)

EZ-Team is the one and biggest rival for m3,g6 etc... so i wont blame him for that false rumor.


----------



## Opium (Jun 20, 2006)

QUOTE(apelete @ Jun 20 2006 said:


> *Opium* please, can you tell me if you can use the M3 skins on the G6 to change the look of the menu ? If not is there any way to skin the G6 menu ?
> I also heard the G6 has some compatibility problems with GBA, is it true (some sort of buggy behaviour when you choose not to use Real Time patch in the G6 manager).
> 
> To end all my questions, can you make screenshots of each different part of the menu ? I would like to compare it with the M3's........the G6 Lite is very appealing......I'm hesitating..........
> ...



Nope. Seems to work just fine on my G6. The only thing that isn't working is the DS rom trim option. But I suppose it's still beta, give them time.


----------



## GoombaPoop06 (Jun 20, 2006)

Could I convert my saved data files from my Supercard to work on the G6 Lite Opium?


----------



## Opium (Jun 20, 2006)

QUOTE(GoombaPoop06 @ Jun 20 2006 said:


> Could I convert my saved data files from my Supercard to work on the G6 Lite Opium?



I believe so yes. You just have to rename them as the g6 saves aren't called 'gamename.sav' but rather 'gamename.0'
I'm told their both raw save formats though so they should work fine. Similarly there is an application out to convert M3 saves to .sav files (which in turn you can rename for g6 use)


----------



## exile (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Opium.  Sounds like the GBA support is not optimal.  That would definitely be a secondary use for me with the cart anyway, but it would be nice to have since I have an older gba flash cart right now and would like to get away with only buying one.

Any chance those gba issues have been fixed with the new software?  The fact that it tries to force you to do the patch seems ridiculous.

And by real time save, I assume you mean the ability to keep save states?


Does anyone know if the G6lite will have a battery for the gba by chance either?


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Jun 20, 2006)

gba is of great importance to me, i saw one post claiming close to 100% compat for gba, how much does applying rts reduce? and is 4 minutes a reasonable figure? that sounds outrageous! someone said in another post that its only about 10 seconds per megabit.  any clues on when we'll see the 8Gb?

finally, will m3 lite really be dropping gba?


----------



## apelete (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Opium.
So the drop-drown menu is the only way you have now to access the other functions of the G6 ? No more (ugly) screen with the differents icons to access each function (video, pda, game, cart) ? Sounds very good indeed...
Let's also hope they will fix that GBA rts bug, I really need the gba loader to work properly.


----------



## alvinblank (Jun 20, 2006)

Opium how did you get it so fast? The G6 Lite


----------



## Opium (Jun 20, 2006)

QUOTE(alvinblank @ Jun 20 2006 said:


> Opium how did you get it so fast? The G6 Lite



I'm using a normal G6, I wish it was a G6 Lite


----------



## Cyan (Jun 20, 2006)

The V4 corrected the warning on GBA games : "are you really really sure you don't want to apply a patch to your game ?" nooo I don't !!
This message don't appear anymore. the GBA game run after loading.

I didn't try the patching method in the V4 manager to see if game are still garbaged, the manager is not working on my PC.


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Jun 20, 2006)

4 minutes to load a GBA game O.o
Say what?


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 20, 2006)

Still no official price announced?


----------



## emirof (Jun 20, 2006)

QUOTE(TheGreat2nd @ Jun 20 2006 said:


> 4 minutes to load a GBA game O.o
> Say what?


If you choose to compress your roms you will have to load them 4 minutes, but with normal trim the loading time is only about 7 sek.
And to everyone who installs g6 v4.0 beta - be sure to copy your saves first . 
I didn't and lost half of mine when I ran the games with the new firmware  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Cyan (Jun 20, 2006)

No, the saves are still there
Go to you card with explorer and just rename your save file in long filename (if you didn't delete them).


----------



## YodaJM (Jun 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 19 2006 said:


>




I want that menu!  Will there ever be a menu like that for the M3, so it shows the game icons?  If it's gor G6 only I may have to pick up the G6 Lite depending on the price


----------



## EarthBound (Jun 20, 2006)

QUOTE(TheGreat2nd @ Jun 20 2006 said:


> 4 minutes to load a GBA game O.o
> Say what?




I hope your kidding me right???RIGHT??????????


----------



## outphase (Jun 20, 2006)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Jun 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheGreat2nd @ Jun 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > 4 minutes to load a GBA game O.o
> ...



If only you read the posts that this was referring to... This is how long it takes to load a GBA game if you have compressed it.


----------



## exile (Jun 21, 2006)

I think I only have one more last question on this cart to make up my mind.

Does LAN and internet multiplayer work fine with the G6?

The main reason I am getting a DS flash card is because I have two DS's and about 40 DS games.  I do not want to buy multiples though so I can play my wife.  That just seems stupid and doing the single cart download play is often really lame and slow.

Thanks again for the info guys.  You are all great.


----------



## htoxad (Jun 21, 2006)

Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection works fine with any flash cart.


----------



## Kartel (Jun 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 20 2006 said:


>



Can you choose any image you want next to the name of the rom? If so that would be great!


----------



## Opium (Jun 21, 2006)

^no, it automatically puts the icon image next to the rom.

......why would you want to change the image to something else? Wouldn't that just be confusing?


----------



## Kartel (Jun 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 21 2006 said:


> ^no, it automatically puts the icon image next to the rom.
> 
> ......why would you want to change the image to something else? Wouldn't that just be confusing?



Oh ok well that's better than nothing I guess. No I would rather want the original cover for the game (box art) next to the rom name.


----------



## chooch81 (Jun 21, 2006)

Any idea of what price this is going to retail at?  And i mean confirmed price.


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Jun 21, 2006)

QUOTE(emirof @ Jun 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheGreat2nd @ Jun 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > 4 minutes to load a GBA game O.o
> ...


Phew.
7 seconds is not too bad.
Pssh, forget compression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the response


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 21, 2006)

*The G6 Lite is up for sale on Winsunx.com! Orders should begin shipping around the 25th! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>>> LINK *


----------



## blizeH (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmm, not a bad price, I guess it'll be around $100 with shipping to the UK included, right?


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 21, 2006)

QUOTE(blizeH @ Jun 21 2006 said:


> Hmm, not a bad price, I guess it'll be around $100 with shipping to the UK included, right?



Apparently shipping to the UK is $25.1 so yeah the total would be a tad over $100. - Winsunx shipping table


----------



## blizeH (Jun 21, 2006)

Damn, not bad, but still more than I'd of liked, by the time you allow for import charges it'll be around £65 won't it?

Plus then I've still got the hassle of finding a cheap DS Lite, as well as finding a way to offload my current DS with M3 adapter, d'oh!


----------



## dreassica (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd stillliek to see a version without usb loader device beign released, since, by teh looks of it, it's basically same as old g6. Bit of a shame to get anotehr one when an existing g6 owner can use the old one.


----------



## blizeH (Jun 21, 2006)

What's wrong with USB Loader?


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 21, 2006)

QUOTE(blizeH @ Jun 21 2006 said:


> Damn, not bad, but still more than I'd of liked, by the time you allow for import charges it'll be around £65 won't it?
> 
> Plus then I've still got the hassle of finding a cheap DS Lite, as well as finding a way to offload my current DS with M3 adapter, d'oh!



Winsunx usually 'fix' the custom forms so it's unlikely you'll be charged any import tax or vat. =)


My order will probably look like this:

$78 (G6) + 18.50 (Passcard) + 25.1 (Shipping) = $121.60
+ 4.5% (Paypal charge) = $121.60 + $5.47 = $127.07
- 5% Member Discount = $127.07 - $6.35 = $120.72

In GBP (using xe.com): $120.72 = £65.42 (or thereabouts!)

Mind you as I'm using paypal to pay, their conversion rate is slightly higher (to cover their fees) so in total I'll probably end up paying about £70.


As for a cheap DS lite, what I'm planning to do is pick up the GAME offer (posted about it in another thread), which was £120 for a DS and 2 games. I could then probably get £40 for the two games on ebay... so my DS lite will work out at a mere £80.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for your DS and M3, ebay them lol! Oh and if you're strapped for cash seeing how you already have an M3 maybe it'd be best to just hang on and carry using that until the new version of the M3 that fits flush with the DS lite arrives (next month supposedly).


----------



## dnte (Jun 21, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Support running games larger than 256Mbit in size.



so it only run games that are larger 256Mbit?
aren't there games that are smaller then that? 
like sudoku and brain age, I don't really know they're size, please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## blizeH (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan, thank you! Would you recommend flashing my DS or getting the Passcard though?

I'll probably order it before I sell my DS, it's not a cashflow problem, more of a 'struggling to part with an extra £60+ for something that won't actually benefit me that much' problem


----------



## r4sCaL (Jun 21, 2006)

seems like the UK GAME deal is £130 with 2 games + Screen Protector and Cloth, check http://www.game.co.uk/lowdown.aspx?lid=6211

I think I will go for Metroid Prime and Sonic Rush but I can't decide between the black or the white DS.


----------



## htoxad (Jun 21, 2006)

QUOTE(dnte @ Jun 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same for me. I don't need another Passkey either but it's likely to get bundled by a lot of stores.


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 21, 2006)

QUOTE(r4sCaL @ Jun 21 2006 said:


> seems like the UK GAME deal is £130 with 2 games + Screen Protector and Cloth, check http://www.game.co.uk/lowdown.aspx?lid=6211
> 
> I think I will go for Metroid Prime and Sonic Rush but I can't decide between the black or the white DS.



Ah cool they actually have some online offers up now! Maybe the £120 with 2 games offer (here for more info) is an instore only thing... either that or it's changed, but it did exist and they were even taking pre-orders for the bundle. But heck my local GAME store is kinda weird... they have 10-30% off a lot of their games... picked up Guilty Gear Isuka last week for the PS2 brand new, only £3.49!


----------



## BabySealClubber (Jun 24, 2006)

Is the passcard3 the best option for g6lite?


----------



## Renardhun (Sep 2, 2006)

QUOTE(apelete @ Jun 20 2006 said:


> Thanks Opium.
> So the drop-drown menu is the only way you have now to access the other functions of the G6 ? No more (ugly) screen with the differents icons to access each function (video, pda, game, cart) ? Sounds very good indeed...
> Let's also hope they will fix that GBA rts bug, I really need the gba loader to work properly.




G6 had front menus ugly. Now how G6 has of beautiful menus, I hesitate with me to buy one of them!

PS: I sent a message private to you, apelete.


----------

